# Creation of Ea



## dgoof911 (Feb 12, 2002)

Could someone please explain how the Ea was created by Eru or Illuvator? It was all very confusing when I read it.


----------



## BelDain (Feb 12, 2002)

Eru brought forth concept into reality by the force of his will.
That clear enough for ya?


----------



## dgoof911 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but what is the "imperishable fire that he set forth into the abyss?"


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 12, 2002)

To put it bluntly its most likely hell. What else would an imperishable abyss of fire be?


----------



## dgoof911 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah, I see. So he brought forth the Ainur (Manwe and gang), and then Eru created Ea. Then, the Ainur wen down as the Vala and became the holy ones of the earth. Then how ere they Maia created? Were they decnedent from the valar and their power was of a leasser degree?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 12, 2002)

I always thought the Flame impershirable was the secret fire that Iluvutar used to create the universe and everything in it then he sent it to burn at the heart of world and Melkor sought it.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, that could be true. You may be right Gary! I don't know. Could somebody look and try to figure it out?


----------



## Hirila (Feb 17, 2002)

If I remember correctly it was that way:

Eru created the Ainur, the Holy Ones. Then they began singing together thus creating Arda and its things. Then some of them went down, becoming the Valar. The Maia are Ainur too, but of a lesser degree than the Valar.


----------

